# replacement key



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

one of the habitation door keys for our burstner is about to break ... any tips on where to get a replacement cut? It doesn't look run of the mill ...


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

srd said:


> one of the habitation door keys for our burstner is about to break ... any tips on where to get a replacement cut? It doesn't look run of the mill ...


May not be of any help, but I've always found that Mr Minit (shoe repairs etc) always have a good stock of different type of key blanks - you never know, they might just have one to suit - and even if they haven't, it's given your query a bump so others can respond. 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

